

Facebook's new security method: Can you beat it by Googling the names? - FSecurePal
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/01/facebooks-new-security-method-could-show-your-pictures-to-hackers-halfway-across-the-world.html?utm_source=twitterfeed

======
zipdog
This security was the roadblock used in Tunisia to stop the ISP (ie govt) from
using the vast number of passwords it had intercepted.

